# Civilization IV - Will it run on my iBook?



## dmetzcher (Aug 1, 2006)

I have a 12" iBook G4 running at 1.2GHz with 1.2GB of RAM and 32MB of video RAM.

The box for Civilization IV says that is requires a 1.8GHz processor (or above) and 64MB of video RAM. My RAM beats the minimum requirements, but one out of three might not be enough.

I've played games like The Sims 2, Railroad Tycoon 3, and World of Warcraft on my iBook, and they play great, but they don't have the higher requirements of Civilization IV, so I'm a little worried about buying the game and not being able to play it without major lag in the graphics, etc.

Has anyone played it before on an iBook G4, or can anyone offer any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## symphonix (Aug 2, 2006)

It seems your iBook falls well short of the requirements on the box, and as such I'd be reluctant to try it. The "System Requirements" panels on game boxes are usually the bare minimum to make the game playable, but not smooth and enjoyable. 
For a visual-intesive game like Civ4, a processor that has around half the required power, and a graphics set with around half the required memory will simply not be enough to run the game well. Save your $$$ for another game, I guess.


----------



## mdnky (Aug 5, 2006)

Requires a G5 or Intel based Mac, so no...it probably won't work at all.


----------

